# Gerry's Beam again.



## Deholby (Oct 10, 2019)

Just finished a larger scale of Gerry's Beam Engine.     1.5 bore by 3" stroke.
12" scale laying in front  of engine. I used the prints , but scaled it up 3 times.
Made a lot of changes to prints , small improvement that helped I believe making it more solid and easier to line up.  
Build time was less than 90 days. but I have alittle more toys to play with that helps that along.
Cad files were a lot more help than prints, lots of dims missing on prints. But over all design is there.


----------



## creast (Oct 11, 2019)

That is some beast!!
Great work!


----------



## Deholby (Oct 14, 2019)

Running on 6 PSI  then faster
note nickel on frame


----------



## Rich12-12 (Dec 8, 2019)

Deholby said:


> Just finished a larger scale of Gerry's Beam Engine.     1.5 bore by 3" stroke.
> 12" scale laying in front  of engine. I used the prints , but scaled it up 3 times.
> Made a lot of changes to prints , small improvement that helped I believe making it more solid and easier to line up.
> Build time was less than 90 days. but I have alittle more toys to play with that helps that along.
> ...



Very nice! I guess the larger scale makes the small parts easier to make!

I have a cnc gantry type mill, so I'd like to have a crack at this. 

Are there CAD files that are metric and correct anywhere? (I am guessing there are loads about, but it would be good to get the best set)


----------



## Deholby (Dec 8, 2019)

Larger does help, but still has its engineering challenges.
Gradcad,com  is a good  link to get files.  I liked the solidwork files, you can download.  easy to make English or metric , because there are dims missing on the prints.
I sure lots of members don't have a way to work with solidworks.  Not sure how to help them with out a fair cad system.
Please check out both English and metric 2d prints, there are updated or revision differences.
If you need help or question , please write,  I may be able to convert files for you.


----------



## Rich12-12 (Dec 8, 2019)

Deholby said:


> Larger does help, but still has its engineering challenges.
> Gradcad,com  is a good  link to get files.  I liked the solidwork files, you can download.  easy to make English or metric , because there are dims missing on the prints.
> I sure lots of members don't have a way to work with solidworks.  Not sure how to help them with out a fair cad system.
> Please check out both English and metric 2d prints, there are updated or revision differences.
> If you need help or question , please write,  I may be able to convert files for you.



I'm planning on using Fusion360, I made a start learning it a while ago.

I found the dxf and dwg files from Ken.


----------



## kvom (Dec 8, 2019)

With a CNC mill you don't need to care about metric or imperial.


----------



## Ken I (Mar 11, 2020)

Rich 12-12 - I metricated Gerry's Beam Engine and posted Autocad plans in the downloads section.

https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/gerrys-beam-engine-metric.29072/

Currently languishing in Pg 17 of the downloads section - the Zip file contains AutoCad *.dwg & *.dxf versions.

Send me a PM if you require anything else.

Regards, Ken


----------



## Deholby (Mar 11, 2020)

With a little run in time and tweaks, I got engine running at 3.5 Psi


----------



## Joseph Comunale (Mar 12, 2020)

Where can I Find the Imperial (Inch) version?


----------



## Ken I (Mar 13, 2020)

Joseph, the updated version (other versions on pages 14 & 15 have missing pages) is in the last page of the downloads section.

https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/oldboatguys_engine_plan-pdf.29178/

Regards, Ken


----------



## Roskrow (Mar 13, 2020)

I am about to make the MODEL ENGINEER version. Plans and castings are available here. If I can help let me know. Best wishes to all
Malcolm


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Mar 14, 2020)

http://www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com/telechargements4/balancier-gerry-dykstra-09-05-02.pdf

Here's Julius Dewaal  version .
I was going to build this one , but nevergot round to it.

There's also a version out there with a paucelier - lipkin linkage instead of the james watt parallel motion . 
Paucelier lipkin offering true lineair motion . 
But I can't seem to find it anymore


----------



## Busted Bricks (Aug 3, 2020)

Very nice.
I always have a lot of waste from the laser, especially 2mm and 4mm mild steel and 2mm stainless steel. Many of the parts for this engine could be laser cut so I ought to give it a go.


----------



## Apprentice707 (Aug 4, 2020)

I built my version of this delightful little engine some years back, as you can see from the photo I used oak for the mainframe and as much brass as I could, the other parts being made of steel, I bought the flywheel casting directly from China and had no problems machining it. You may also notice that I moved the steam chest through 90 degrees and introduced an additional layshaft to achieve the desired motion. 
The engine ran well from the first time I put air into it. 
In the future, I intend to build another with 3D printed mainframes but still using brass and steel stock for the remaining components.


----------



## Misterg (Aug 6, 2020)

I like that a lot!

You've just sparked off a whole load of ideas


----------



## Apprentice707 (Aug 7, 2020)

Glad I can be of help Misterg. I love oak and machining brass, so this was just a natural progression for me.  I believe the original design for this beam engine came from Elmer Verberg together with many others. I have attempted 2 more of his designs but as yet I have not been successful in getting them to run, probably my bad workmanship, will revisit them in the future.

As yet my skills with 3D CAD are not as good as I would like them but I am working on that. I am converting my old 5" gauge Rainhill from steam to electric and have been successful in using some 3D printed components in the works. 
I look forward to seeing other projects which combine wood, metal, plastic or anything else, I wonder about reconstituted bamboo !!


----------



## GrahamJTaylor49 (Aug 8, 2020)

Rich 12-12, I'm in the process of making a Stuart Turner Major beam engine, What part of Dorset are you from ?


----------



## lathe nut (Aug 8, 2020)

*Apprentice707 I really like that one, wood how cool, there were probably some life sizes built with wood, thinks probably have not change we build with what we have on hand, you built that form the metal plans or they had wood, thanks for the show and tell, Joe*


----------

